

None of Us Knows What We're Doing - joshux
http://feross.org/none-of-us-knows-what-were-doing/

======
richardbrevig
TL;DR: The most important step to success is simply making the first step and
actually doing something. Coding vs watching a movie.

~~~
M8
Well, it's like buying a lottery ticket: raises your chances from 0% to
non-0%.

------
SQL2219
Thanks for posting this. My take on the success factor: timing, timing, timing
and opportunity.

